# pronunciation...



## jrb985 (Feb 6, 2005)

I thought Veloce pronounced "Vel-os" (such as velonews - news + long s). The LBS corrected my mispronunciation it as "Vel-o-che" (sharp 'che' as in Che Guevera) which still doesn't seem right. So what is it?


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

It's Italian. There are no silent letters in the Italian language. If it is there you have to pronounce it (gnocci is pronounced ga-NO-chi where you barely say the ga part). Veloce is pronounced ve-LO-che. My buddy was calling it vo-loss and it was driving me crazy because I kept thinking he was talking about (Cane Creek Volos) wheels.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Squidward said:


> gnocci is pronounced ga-NO-chi where you barely say the ga part



not quite... more like "nyo-kee"
http://www.yourdictionary.com/ahd/g/g0166500.html


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

That's what I get for taking Italian cooking lessons from a chef with a thick Brooklyn accent.


----------



## jrb985 (Feb 6, 2005)

thanks for the info squidward...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

So it's velo ce?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> So it's velo ce?



it's sorta like vay-LO-chay... it means "fast". Americanized or Campyized it is often velO-chay. 

In Italian, the general rules are e=a (long a), i=ee, a=ah, o=long o, u=oo, c (when followed by e, i, or o)=ch, c (when followed by a or u)=k, ch=k, and second to last syllable typically gets the emphasis... example = "cucina" or koo-CHEE-nah... and of course, there are regional dialects


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> it's sorta like vay-LO-chay... it means "fast". Americanized or Campyized it is often velO-chay.
> 
> In Italian, the general rules are e=a (long a), i=ee, a=ah, o=long o, u=oo, c (when followed by e, i, or o)=ch, c (when followed by a or u)=k, ch=k, and second to last syllable typically gets the emphasis... example = "cucina" or koo-CHEE-nah... and of course, there are regional dialects


I see..

So, it's Mad-oh-ney (Madone) ??


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

Not so much, because Madone is a french word. It comes from the col de la Madone climb outside Nice, in the town of Menton, that Lance ( and Rominger in years past ) used to test his form.


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

*How about Jens Voigt?*

This one drives me nuts. Everyone & his brother says "Jens Voyt." In proper German, it's pronounced more like "Yenz Faux-kt" -- that is if you know how to say 'faux' properly.

As a rule of thumb, never trust Phil Ligget's pronunciation of anything from a Northern European language.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

ElvisMerckx said:


> As a rule of thumb, never trust Phil Ligget's pronunciation of anything from a Northern European language.


Even English?


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

Mark McM said:


> Even English?


Especially English!


----------

